# Sharks in Sydney



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Is it just a coincedence that there have been 3 shark attacks in sydney [4 if u include gws-long reef] ????

Is it time to get serious about shark deterents on our coastline ????

If so what are the solutions ???

craig

can of worms


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Solution is to harden up. By entering the water you are actively entering the food chain. Fishing a good example of this, as you are on your kayak targetting bream, you like to think of yourself as the apex predator when in fact, in the water you aren't and sharks are. If you are content to join the food chain in order to catch salt water fish, you should be content to join the food chain as a non-apex predator. It's called active participation in nature.

Lots of sharks = healthy ecosystem
healthy ecosystem= lots of fish
shark= fish

and so the circle of life will continue, some dudes will get eaten but generally life will go on, except for the people who got eaten.We can consider this a small price to pay in order for quality fishing. There is always an inherent risk when interacting with nature, but that's part of the fun.

As for shark deterrents, I find the best shark deterrent is land.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

koich said:


> As for shark deterrents, I find the best shark deterrent is land.


Seem's they've found their way into our society....


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> Is it time to get serious


NO. Never.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

koich said:


> Solution is to harden up. By entering the water you are actively entering the food chain. Fishing a good example of this, as you are on your kayak targetting bream, you like to think of yourself as the apex predator when in fact, in the water you aren't and sharks are. If you are content to join the food chain in order to catch salt water fish, you should be content to join the food chain as a non-apex predator. It's called active participation in nature.
> 
> Lots of sharks = healthy ecosystem
> healthy ecosystem= lots of fish
> ...


mate take some chill out pills before you implode

you have told me nothing i dont know 
& you dont know me so please dont tell me what i think cause u have no idea .

i have no problems entering this food chain . i do have a problem with trying to start a discusion on the RISEING shark numbers in sydney and then someone 
telling me to harden up .......................................................................................................

lots of sharks = healthy ecosystem 
healthy ecosystem = lots of fish
sharks = fish

i agree totally

in fact i have an ongoing argument with Vallery Taylor who seems to think that fish numbers are down and yet also says shark numbers are up because fish numbers are up ...so obviously she is confused ....

so get a life

craig

oh and very good scleburne :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

craig51063 said:


> mate take some chill out pills before you implode
> 
> you have told me nothing i dont know
> & you dont know me so please dont tell me what i think cause u have no idea .


Craig - from how I read it I'm pretty sure Koich was talking in general terms...and his comments weren't directed at you. You did ask for others opinions didn't you?

Maybe we all need to take a chill pill every now and then. 8)


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Craig, I think he was justing talking in general about the whole thing as it is being discussed so many times already. I don't think he was telling you specifically to harden up etc. He was just sharing his opinion on sharks vs people in general.

Relax! 

Or don't open the can if you don't want to deal with it.. :s


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Cool then, it sounded like he was telling me to harden up !!!! as the term YOU [ as in me ] was used quite frequently and not the term PEOPLE .[ a more general word ] 
this is how it looked to me if miss interprited the comments then sorry koich .

im just trying to get other peoples opinions on the fact that there has been 3 shark attacks in as many weeks and is there a need to address this issue .

sure there is always sharks around but 3 attacks in 3 weeks does seem a bit far fetched . when will the next one happen .

obviously shark numbers are up so im simply trying to ask what other peoples opinions are and should anything be done ie more shark nets , electronic deterents on the beaches instead of netting , more shark culling ????

is there an answer or is everyone satisfied that we have such a healthy waterway .

i think being told to harden up actually sounds directed ,and not conducive to the argument .

craig


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah I think this topic has been discussed plenty of times (I think you actually started a very similar thread last week didn't you Craig?)

yes there ARE sharks in the water.

yes you will have a chance (albeit slim) of getting nibbled if you are IN the water (ie swimmers, surfers, divers)

if you're on a kayak you have much less of a chance of being mistaken for a juicy kingfish, salmon or mullet (which is what the sharks are probably looking for)

if you stay on dry land you have a very good chance of not getting attacked.

what I think Koich was referring to when he said harden up was 'If you don't want to take a risk, then don't go in the water' If however you do choose to go in the water then accept there may be risks....

Each to their own.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Sharks are a fact of life and belong there, it's their territory not ours. The answer is in fact to get over it and accept it. They have been there for millions of years doing what they do, they don't deserve to be culled mercilessly because they did what comes naturally. I wouldn't go running through the african savannah and then call for which ever dangerous thing ate me to be killed. Prevention is better than a cure, the best way to prevent an attack is to not go out in the ocean.

If you do have to go into the ocean for whatever reason and can't accept the fact that you may be eaten as part of your daily activities then the only solution is the electronic pulse deterent methods.

Culling is inhumane for the shark and damages the ecosystem.
Netting is inhumane on everything else the nets catch, and is about as effective as asking the sharks not swim around the net, which they do anyway.

I suggest not imitating prey when in the water, if a shark does come over then politely ask it to not bite you. If the shark does continue to bite you then you should accept your fate and stop struggling as to make the process quicker and more efficient for the shark.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep , there certainly are more sharks around now than there have been for quite a few years, being a little older , i can remember as a small child fishing off the ferry wharfe that used to be at Neilson park and i was getting those little slimeys and having a ball as 7 year old kids do when suddenly about 12 large [as i know now ]tuna swam under the wharfe at a great speed and behind them were 4 great big sharkes chasing them , well you can imagine what a 7 year old kid would think when he saw that , swim fast little fishies dont let them rotton big sharkies getcha . The whole crux of the story though very true was that the harbour was not being netted by a mirade of fisherman and i think only about 3 boats were allowed to net then ,and was at its best being able to catch snapper at sow and pigs and sharks being seen frequently . There were not many attacks back then , one i think from memory at Balmoral in waist deep water . Now , i hope the harbour is recovering and getting back to where it was then and we may even see schools of tuna again , and that would be absolutely great .

Now i know that was a fairly long story and only focussed on the harbour , but as it is well so too the ocean will be well , there will be more sharks with more food , but , we are definately not sharks preferred food , in fact we must taste repulsive to them as they normally only have a taste and spit us out , which is bad enough to kill , but only on rare occasions. But they would not go out of their way to hunt down humans and would more likely avoid contact with a kayak or ski as its totally unfamilliar to them and its large and they dont like things to be larger than they are . So my view , is that your pretty safe . They are a magnificent looking creature , just look at that bronzie Yankatthebay caught at SWR , what a beautiful efficient creature . My only reservation if a shark were investigating a kayak if its a mirage drive , i would not activate the flippers , that may look too lifelike , my opinion only


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

koich said:


> I suggest not imitating prey when in the water, if a shark does come over then politely ask it to not bite you. If the shark does continue to bite you then you should accept your fate and stop struggling as to make the process quicker and more efficient for the shark.


Too funny... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Davey G said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest not imitating prey when in the water, if a shark does come over then politely ask it to not bite you. If the shark does continue to bite you then you should accept your fate and stop struggling as to make the process quicker and more efficient for the shark.
> ...


i agree :lol: :lol:

i know its been talked about before BUT this is attack number 3, very very unusual .

and im just keen to hear of peoples opinions on this subject . as i will be when [ or if ] attack number 4 happens .

i havnt read of 3 attacks this close in sucsession in the old days

so when is enough --- enough ? or is it ??

craig .


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

To state the obvious the fact is statistically attacks are up. So this topic is going to get a good run by the media and wider coastal community while there does appear to be consensus in that:
Lots of sharks = healthy ecosystem
healthy ecosystem= lots of fish
shark= fish
Lets not loose site of the fact the current phenomena is not just a Sydney thing. Up & down the coast & over to WA people have been nibbled.

OZ is making the world news. For once it is NOT global warming what else could it be?

From my research I can see that the rise in nibbling coincides with KRUDD's rise to infamy.

Solution kill KRUDD.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

craig51063 said:


> so when is enough --- enough ?


I don't think we really have much of a say in the matter. As long as people continue to swim/dive/surf/paddle there will always be the 'chance' of a shark attack.

And as others have said - if you don't feel comfortable being in the water then maybe it's time to move to a shark-free area (Alice Springs is nice at this time of year) or take up lawn bowls...


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

just spare a thought for the people of Sumatra where 6 thats right 6 people have been KILLED by tigers in the last month alone, sharks seem friendly now ;-)


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

i saw on the news this morning either a state or federal pollie saying that the sharks numbers are up because the water is cleaner, THANKS TO THE ENVIRONMENTAL POLICIES OF THIS LABOUR GOVERNMENT !

so in a way - they were taking claim for the shark attacks :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think Labour - Think Shark Attacks !

Dont blame me i voted for the other douche


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey G said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > so when is enough --- enough ?
> ...


Yes thats a very good idea Davey , but dont start coming up to My freshwater bass fishing grounds  theres enough of us up there now ,  and theres snakes , big snakes that swim and can crawl onto your boats , :shock: so be afraid , be very afraid , your safer down in the salt stuff , so just stay away from my bass waters ,willya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

shiznic said:


> just spare a thought for the people of Sumatra where 6 thats right 6 people have been KILLED by tigers in the last month alone, sharks seem friendly now


You forgot to mention that the last tiger was trapped and killed.
Sorry folks these shark attacks are happening all to much also croc attacks.Crocs are removed to another location sometimes a farm.These sharks sould be removed of the beaches also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

> These sharks sould be removed of the beaches also.


*sigh*

The bible has a lot to answer for.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

To my understanding the first recorded fatal shark attack in Sydney was within days of the first fleet arriving. There were definitely more sharks around then. Thats pretty much undisputed. The attacks over the last few weeks in Sydney are a bit of a worry because there are deterrents in place and they don't seem to be working. But this is only a problem for swimmers and surfers. The vast majority of coastline, however, is not netted. I've surfed for years in unpatrolled and unnetted areas and the risk is always there that you might get nabbed. You still go out though.

My point is is that offshore on a kayak you are always going to be possible chip dip for Mr GW but the odds are still in your favour. Given the current fisheries in Australia I don't think we will ever see the shark population recover to anything like it must have been years ago. The current attacks may be just a mere blip caused by some natural phenomenon. Next year we may see no attacks.

Maybe some more modern deterrents for those swimming beaches are the best call. Maybe something more based on the electric deterrents and not so indiscriminate in terms of what they deter/catch.

You can always get yourself a shark shield. Apparently they work.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i'm sure if one of you sydney boys came up with a wrist watch looking thingo that maybe had a little laser lite show, got a couple of bogus scientific reports from experts saying how they repelled sharks , and then marketed them at all the surf shops you"d make a killing.

sort of like those bogus pressure wrist bands everyone wears to stop sea sickness

cheers pete


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

bungy said:


> These sharks sould be removed of the beaches also.


o rly?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

I was having a coversation with a friend last week/end on this subject,he mentioned the closing of a samon canery somewhere south ( i'm not sure on the facts) . What i have noticed in the last few years, is a big increase in samon schools and the average size of the samon, there is still large schools in broken bay as we speak and most of the year. In the past i only ever found them in late winter and as the water temp increased they disapeared. I was always of the opinion that whites followed samon schools up and down the coast ,like those guys targeting great whites of stokton beach using samon as live bait. Could be a coinsidence or just food for thought." Anyone verify if the closing of a samon canery was infact true."


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Increased shark attacks, fires, floods, AIDS, financial meltdown....it's global warming! Isn't it?? :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

yeah guys im not for culling sharks .im very very happy that our water way has cleanned up in the last 10 years [ i guess ] and in so our fish stocks ARE on the increase ,and with that naturally the sharks would be as well .

just a thougt though , if the sharks numbers are on the increase shouldnt the deterents be as well ???
surely we have the tecnolegy or can develope it to at least be able to keep large preditor type animals off the beaches without harmining them .

when im out having a surf [ sydney ]it dosnt really enter my head but on a yak on the harbour it does ,though this dosnt stop me .

craig


----------



## Keggy (Oct 28, 2008)

It's not just Sydney with the shark problem .They are right the way up & down the coast !
I live in a small beach town on the midnorth coast of nsw & daily i walk up to the headland & watch a verity of big grey masses taunt the beaches... Whites, Whalers, Bulls, Hammers...list goes on.
I belive the reason for this could be to do with the current weather pattern we are experiencing. We have had a great deal of rain over the Summer & this has caused a huge amount of food to be made available to fish of all descriptions & In turn comes the clean up of the mess, the vacuume cleaners ! (Sharks)
I sometimes wonder if the big "1 in 50 year or 1 in 100 year floods", which ever it may be, is on it's way & the fish know it !
If you read back on history & look at some of the old photos, you will see that the time is near for it all to happen again.
Maybe it is time to be careful & pay attention to our suroundings when on the water. 
The signs are all there, we just have to learn to read them !


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Keggy said:


> It's not just Sydney with the shark problem .They are right the way up & down the coast !
> I live in a small beach town on the midnorth coast of nsw & daily i walk up to the headland & watch a verity of big grey masses taunt the beaches... Whites, Whalers, Bulls, Hammers...list goes on.
> I belive the reason for this could be to do with the current weather pattern we are experiencing. We have had a great deal of rain over the Summer & this has caused a huge amount of food to be made available to fish of all descriptions & In turn comes the clean up of the mess, the vacuume cleaners ! (Sharks)
> I sometimes wonder if the big "1 in 50 year or 1 in 100 year floods", which ever it may be, is on it's way & the fish know it !
> ...


Thats it im selling the tempo and building an ark :lol: :lol: :lol:

craig

interesting point though


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I think we can safely call the shark attacks this year part of year to year variation. Some years there are none, some years there are a few. This year was more than last year so some call that an increasing number of attacks - not me. Next year when there are none, those same people will be writing about something else and forget to tell us that the number of attacks is on the decline and it is safe to swim again.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Well there's someone who's loving it...

http://bigpondnews.com/articles/Nationa ... 08075.html

Joel


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

> It's not just Sydney with the shark problem .They are right the way up & down the coast !
> I live in a small beach town on the midnorth coast of nsw & daily i walk up to the headland & watch a verity of big grey masses taunt the beaches... Whites, Whalers, Bulls, Hammers...list goes on.
> I belive the reason for this could be to do with the current weather pattern we are experiencing. We have had a great deal of rain over the Summer & this has caused a huge amount of food to be made available to fish of all descriptions & In turn comes the clean up of the mess, the vacuume cleaners ! (Sharks)
> I sometimes wonder if the big "1 in 50 year or 1 in 100 year floods", which ever it may be, is on it's way & the fish know it !
> ...


Advocates of the Planet X theory (zacharia Sichin, sumarians and babylonians, bible old testament, koran, torah) and 2012 (mayans, incas and a whole bunch of other civilisations) would agree with you there. The planet X theory would suggest its a 3600 year cycle though. And yes, this has been used to explain the story of 40 days or floods from the time of noah. What is harder to explain is that according to the bible, noah was 600 years old, and a drunk :shock: 
And apparently, the only guy with a boat that floated at the time. No one can explain how he got one of every animal on there though, let alone how he fed them, or dealt with disease and dung. But thats for another thread, in another forum ;-)

And you're right - its not just sydney. Its just noticeable there because of the sheer amount of people hitting the water there. Population, and all that...


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

What is harder to explain is that according to the bible, noah was 600 years old, and a drunk :shock: 
And apparently, the only guy with a boat that floated at the time. No one can explain how he got one of every animal on there though, let alone how he fed them, or dealt with disease and dung. But thats for another thread, in another forum [/quote]

Or how it is scientifically proven that an "arc" that size could not possibly have been made out of the materials it was supposedly made from without collapsing under it's own weight, or how if every single water molecule in the entire universe fell to earth it would still not cover all the land, or how loading 2 of each animal in that time frame would mean 1 every second! I love the Noah story.... one of my favourites!...... Honestly, humans are spreading over the Earth like a plague killing everything in our paths, wiping out forests, causing numerouus species to be extinct, polluting every river, and culling everything that looks at us the wrong way. Then when they are bordering extinction we "protect" them to keep up public appearance and so we can sleep at night. Then when they start to come good we cull them again! Humans think we can "control" nature and tune and tweak it just to suit our needs so we can go for a leisurely paddle whilst knowing we are safe from sharks but hoping to catch a 10kg snapper behind the breakers. Or get that big Marlin just to kill it for a photo and then dump the meat.I used to work for a company that had a shark finning boat that inhumanely bought sharks aboard by the hundreds and and sliced the fins off and threw them back into the water to sink to the bottom and suffocate. I find it funny everytime someone gets bitten on the hand or leg, or god forbid, killed by one of these "indescriminate killing machines", while we probably culled a hundred of them in the time we read the newspaper article the following morning. Sharks have evolved into the magnificent creatures they are over millions of years and were there long before and hopefully long after we are gone. The water is there domain and I enter it knowing full well that I am entering a different food chain and my wife and family know that if I ever got killed by a shark I would not want any media circus or cull and would have much rather gone that way than by cancer or getting hit by a car. Nature is an amazing thing and we must accept the good with the bad as we are part of it. Mostly bad in my opinion. When is enough enough? is not a question we have the right to ask as if we can just say.....ok..... now....and step in and manipulate nature to suit us again. This subject makes me very angry. Leave the sharks and crocodiles be, or stay out of the water.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Lukec,
Thy're my thoughts exactly.


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

Davey G said:


> ...or take up lawn bowls...


Ahhh, Davey. Now _*I*_ am offended! Can't we do both? Yak fish and lawn bowl???

(actually, I suck at both at the moment so, go on, take the p..s out of me!)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

CHIMO said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > ...or take up lawn bowls...
> ...


if the flood comes you will be able to do both :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Too many biteys. Send Valerie and her mates back out with the powerheads. Worked before.
When is shark shield going to bring out an implantable?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

avayak said:


> Too many biteys. Send Valerie and her mates back out with the powerheads. Worked before.
> When is shark shield going to bring out an implantable?


that would play havoc with your sex life :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

HMMM 
so far the general concensis seems to be 1 let mother nature run its course 
2 still worth the risk though the odds have changed 
3 valerie taylor and her sport did a lot of damage in there day  
4 avayak dosnt have a sex life ;-) 
5 and the rath of god is going to punish us all :twisted:

still, maybe more research [csiro ] into electronic scare devices instead of shark nets would be advantages for the beaches .

the answer for me is certainly NOT to kill these animals .i dont like shark nets .

i can live with the odds when on the water but what about our kids ???? do they have the forsight and understanding of what can happen if unprotected ?

and as our fishery gets better and better [ yah ] does this also mean that we MUST accept the fact that shark attacks will be much more common ?

craig


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

craig51063 said:


> still, maybe more research [csiro ] into electronic scare devices instead of shark nets would be advantages for the beaches .


An obvious idea, but I wonder about the practicalities of it - my Sharkshield packs a reasonable punch as is (bearable, but not really pleasant if you manage a good connection to both contacts) and provides an exclusion zone of 8m. Electric fields decrease by the inverse square rule (I think*), so as the distance doubles (eg to provide a 16m exclusion zone) the current would need to be squared to acheive the same output - probably doesn't take too long before the shark detterent device is killing more people than the sharks.

I don't have a better solution, and completely concur that the sharks have every right to be there - attempts to kill or relocate them are ridiculous, unjustifiable & doomed to fail.

Valerie Taylor can get stuffed.

*Note that poorly remembered high school physics is unlikely to be accurate.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

8m down from the surface, solar powered where the line hits the land, i'm sure there would be a way


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Craig , i agree with you on the automatic scare device for our beaches and no nets , its very sad to see dead sea creatures including sharks hanging dead in a net , i really think if some organisation like the CSIRO applied their minds to it now in view of SharK Shield technology , they could come up with a device that would scare off the sharks and after a while sharks would develop a learned response that you dont go near humans , and several of these devices implanted across a beach front could keep swimmers safe . Its such a shame the the Shark Shield is so expensive , if they were $150 we would all have one


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I still think the price of the shark shield is so high as the cost of populating the ocean with all these disgruntled toothies is taking it's toll on their profits.......


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

lukec said:


> would still not cover all the land, or how loading 2 of each animal


The Noah's Arc theory collapses with the idea that he brought 2 of every animal on board, with the aim of repopulating the earth with those animals once the flood was over. Once the animals mated and had offspring, who would those offspring breed with - each other? When that occurs you get deformities and evolution shows that a 3 legged chicken though attractive to KFC, probably won't survive to adulthood. Inbreeding will also spawn movies like Deliverance, and the Texas Chainsaw Massacre.

This has nothing to do with sharks. My view on the shark issue though, is to capitalise on the current abundance and make money from it. Run shark sighting tours for the backpackers and charge them stupid amounts of money to be scared. Take them offshore where the noah's breed and dump barrels of blood and burley in the water so they can get a close up experience of the Aussie wildlife. From experience during my backpacking years the Germans and Japs are the biggest market here. There's billions of each in Oz.

Recession my arse - I'm about to become rich! :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Murd you could charge them a huge amount to take them out snorkelling with the sharks and then charge them twice that to bring them back :lol:


----------



## Clawhammer (Jan 17, 2008)

FYI, On tonite's CH9 news Friday 6th March, was a shot of a fat 4metre bully they pulled out of the harbour...it looked like a tiger!...researchers attached a tracking beacon to it's back ...then released it !


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Clawhammer said:


> FYI, On tonite's CH9 news Friday 6th March, was a shot of a fat 4metre bully they pulled out of the harbour...it looked like a tiger!...researchers attached a tracking beacon to it's back ...then released it !


It was a biggun but still nowhere near 4m. The researcher said it was 2.8m


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

HMMMMM 
there was a good photo on the front page of the telegraph today . boogie board rider at bondi in on the edge of a school of fish and on the other side was a decent sized [ 2 or 3mtrs i suppose ] shark .

craig


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> HMMMMM
> there was a good photo on the front page of the telegraph today . boogie board rider at bondi in on the edge of a school of fish and on the other side was a decent sized [ 2 or 3mtrs i suppose ] shark .
> 
> craig












He's doing a good job of splashing about to get it's attention too. :lol:


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

Good photo. I guess you need to expect that when you paddle around in a bait ball! The shark would not have been interested in him at all. Did the paper beat it up?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i didnt read the article [ i dont read papers as they are full of contrived propaganda and untruths espeacaly the telegraph ]

but i thourght it was a good photo

craig


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

if he is paddling that fast he must be trying to catch a wave which means if the shark is cruising along he should just about go over the top of it.
now that would be a good shot

edit
unless of course he is paddling out :?


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

My 2 cent worth  
I have been surfing down in tassie for over 20 years and I can honestly say I
am more worried about driving my car on the roads. I mean how many people have been killed or injured in the
last 3 weeks on the roads. I make that decision to hop in the water and 2 drive a car.
As for the increased shark activity I guess more food more sharks.

Anyway, good topic for discussion.

p.s. the beaches are normally packed in Sydney so that might thin the crowds :lol:


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread is better than television and a thousand times more entertaining!!!!

I had tears in my eyes laughing and at other times it became so serious.

Gotta love our sport
As for the sharkies they scare the Sh###t out of me but hey I am in their house.
I just pray when I go out I am not on their menu for that day
Cheers and thanks for the read guys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

